# Got my goats home from Gypsy Moon! <3



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

And I am just tickled! Had to share some of the fun settling in pictures! 
Ariel is the loud black and white doe- she and my new boy Septre were the proud parents of the 2011 ADGA 2nd place doeling. I couldn't be happier with either of them.

Then there are my two little "black sheep" as my mother called them when she first saw them! 
Lolita and Nocturne (who mom promptly renamed Jezabel as a call name since she and Lolita are connected at the hip!)

Septre-









Ariel- (doe in front chasing me!)









Lolita and Nocturne-









Lolita in the background  (Note that Ariel is Underneath me at this point camera wise!) 









Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats on the move in! Can't wait to see what you get from the group. I had a black alpine once, cutest little thing. So cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the black girls! All of them are great! Thanks for the pics. 

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice........  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful! I have always loved Gypsy Moons goats, and yours are NO exception!  :drool: :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gorgeous!!  I love all the black...so flashy!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful goats! The black ones are always so striking.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous goaties! Love them all! Congrats!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I <3 Black!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe I own your Ariel's daughter - my almost 2 year old - Atargatis - known as A girl. I also kept a daughter from Agirl! Agirl did VERY well in the show ring as a FF 1 year old and they said that she looked extremely promising!!

Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are beautiful! Zeptre is a hunk! Isn't it fun trying to run away just to get a picture? haha, my herd queen is the same way. You end up having to stalk them just to get a picture, haha  Again Congrats!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

kelebek said:


> I believe I own your Ariel's daughter - my almost 2 year old - Atargatis - known as A girl. I also kept a daughter from Agirl! Agirl did VERY well in the show ring as a FF 1 year old and they said that she looked extremely promising!!
> 
> Congrats!


Yes you do Allison! Addie sent me to your site as she said you had a nice Ariel daughter. I'd love to link to your site when you get updated pictures! I Love Ariel. She's got a permeant home here!

And thank you for the compliments on Septre HS.
To my chagrin, I noticed that his feet look wonky in that picture, but that's what I get for a quick cell phone picture in the stall! 
He's really an outstanding guy, and I am very excited to show him and my other buck in the next few years. 

Ariel does make me hoof it to get a picture of her, though a friend has some nice pictures of her that I am going to steal as soon as I get them uploaded. She's very sure you are there to say hi to HER. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes - she is coming up to get a new pic - since that one is ohhhh - almost 2 years old - GAH! LOL! With it getting dark early around here - I have only been able to get one or two a night taken when we are home early enough!!!

But here is a couple I have of her from this year - she actually was a surrogate momma all on her own for no reason ... she is such a great milker!!!



















second from left with me 










In the middle -


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty Girl Allison! Love the udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: BEAUTIFUL!! Since I'm just a tad partial to B/W goats I have to say that you made some awesome choices!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ariel is a STUNNING producer - congrats!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

very pretty group!


----------

